# Police Officer Celena Hollis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Celena Hollis*

Denver Police Department, Colorado

End of Watch: Sunday, June 24, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/24/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Celena Hollis was shot and killed while attempting to breakup a fight at a jazz festival in Denver's City Park shortly after 8:00 pm.

Two groups of people had begun to fight and Officer Hollis intervened, attempting to stop the fight. One of the subjects involved in the fight opened fire with a handgun, striking Officer Hollis in the head. She was transported to a local hospital where she succumbed to her wounds.

One subject was taken into custody at the scene.

Officer Hollis had served with the Denver Police Department for seven years and acted as the president of the Denver Black Police Officers Association. She is survived by her daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Robert White
Denver Police Department
1331 Cherokee Street
Denver, CO 80204

Phone: (720) 913-2000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21309-police-officer-celena-hollis#ixzz1ypOstEd7


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

rip


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP Officer Hollis


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Hollis


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Ma'am.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

